# statute of limitations



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

is there a ststute of limitations for mistakes etc on taxes?

Bernie


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you haven't heard anything from the IRS in 4 years, you can pretty well assume they're happy with what you sent.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks

Bernie



Bevdeforges said:


> If you haven't heard anything from the IRS in 4 years, you can pretty well assume they're happy with what you sent.
> Cheers,
> Bev


----------

